# hardboard/stain?



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

does anyone know or have stained hardboard? if so will it take stain?,any extra steps to do?
thanks
cobra5
[email protected]


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd be very skeptical, but why not just try it on a small piece and see what happens?


----------

